# Edging, barriers around tree



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I was wondering if I could get some ideas on how to either just leave these areas as mulch only or use some railing so that the mulch doesn't slide into the grass when it rains. 
My house is on a hill, so certain trees have higher areas on one side and lower to the opposite side. So this causes a problem when it rains and much sliding to the grass. The other problem is that it just isn't at, and that looks better.
My last issue has to do with the roots. Of I did any edging with metal edging, how would I do it without hurting the roots that are protruding? And where would I place them in regards to where the grass meets the dirt? I'd love it as clean as possible.
If you zoom into the pictures, you can see the thick roots.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15509 saw this a few weeks back. I've seen no float mulch in stores but I wouldn't know if it works. Eventually it's going to wash. That's why I went to pine straw a long time ago, even though I prefer mulch. Don't think you'll have any issues with the tree should you have to cut one or two top roots. But, depending on the edging material you choose, you may be able to trim it around the roots, to avoid having to cut them.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

McDiddles said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15509 saw this a few weeks back. I've seen no float mulch in stores but I wouldn't know if it works. Eventually it's going to wash. That's why I went to pine straw a long time ago, even though I prefer mulch. Don't think you'll have any issues with the tree should you have to cut one or two top roots. But, depending on the edging material you choose, you may be able to trim it around the roots, to avoid having to cut them.


Nice find! Appreciate it. Where did you get your phone straw from?

Here are better pictures with the roots.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That tree has an incredible amount of subsurface roots, if you cut several of the surface roots, it'll be ok.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I used to have the same problem. I put landscaping bricks around areas like that I haven't looked back.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

If you are not opposed to a living mulch, I would suggest a ground cover. Vinca minor comes to mind as it will coexist happily under the tree. Doesn't climb, easy to contain, low maintenance, pretty to look at, tolerates light foot traffic, and easy to plant without disturbing the tree roots. Once established and mature, a quick edging using the trimmer on end with each mowing will keep the Bermuda and Vinca from growing into each other and will give a nice sharp edge contrast between the two, especially with a blade edger. Best of all, it will not wash out on the hill. One and done.

Additionally, a thicket of cast iron plants around the tree trunk, add in a few hostas, perhaps a fern or three, plus the ground cover, will give a very low maintenance high visual impact result. There are many, many, options if you are open to using a ground cover.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I Agree with the ground cover but Personally I would get rid of the surface roots and flatten out then let the grass grow up to the tree. You can take Or put some sod around it.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Suaverc118 said:


> McDiddles said:
> 
> 
> > https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15509 saw this a few weeks back. I've seen no float mulch in stores but I wouldn't know if it works. Eventually it's going to wash. That's why I went to pine straw a long time ago, even though I prefer mulch. Don't think you'll have any issues with the tree should you have to cut one or two top roots. But, depending on the edging material you choose, you may be able to trim it around the roots, to avoid having to cut them.
> ...


Any landscape supplier around you should have it. Or, if you have to, HD, or Lowes. Around here there are multiple straw only places. Just a lot with trailers of straw, and small office. I like the ground cover option too.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mister Bill said:


> If you are not opposed to a living mulch, I would suggest a ground cover. Vinca minor comes to mind as it will coexist happily under the tree. Doesn't climb, easy to contain, low maintenance, pretty to look at, tolerates light foot traffic, and easy to plant without disturbing the tree roots. Once established and mature, a quick edging using the trimmer on end with each mowing will keep the Bermuda and Vinca from growing into each other and will give a nice sharp edge contrast between the two, especially with a blade edger. Best of all, it will not wash out on the hill. One and done.
> 
> Additionally, a thicket of cast iron plants around the tree trunk, add in a few hostas, perhaps a fern or three, plus the ground cover, will give a very low maintenance high visual impact result. There are many, many, options if you are open to using a ground cover.


Those are great suggestions. I've never heard of Vinca Minor, and those purple flowers look beautiful.

To those who suggested to take out those roots, I will also do that. To me they appeared to be important, but I trust everyone here.


----------

